

From India to World : Yes, We CAN do it. Go Global, Entrepreneurs - piyushco
http://www.pluggd.in/indian-entrepreneurs-can-go-global-297/

======
BilalBudhani
nice read for indian entrepreneurs like me... thanx !!

